# Mullet!!!! Mullet!!!! Mullet!!!! More mullet!!!!



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

*Maniac Mullet and Split Tail Mullet seem to be the trick today. Tidal Surge Crew had a good day on the water. Released everything above 23" and kept a few for a fish fry. They were loving the Pearl with Lime tail Split Tail Mullet early then when it slowed down we swapped to Maniacs and it was on again. Good time with Friends and a good day fishing. *
*Thanks*
*Capt. Shawn Hebert*
*www.tidalsurgelures.com*
*www.trinitybayfishing.com*
*






*


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

Orange Fire of course Inhaled








*And back at the dock kept a few for the table.*


----------

